# Fourtitude Forums Now Available via Your Mobile Device with Tapatalk App



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Here in the offices of Fourtitude and its parent Vortex Media Group we're planning a major overhaul of this website and some of its sister websites. Expect a major redesign and new functionality by early this summer and that'll be just the beginning as we move to increase Fourtitude's usefulness and offerings amidst an ever-growing field of Audi enthusiast outlets. While it's a bit premature to announce any of our larger changes I am happy to report that we've taken our forums live on oyour iPhone, Android, webOS, Windows Phone 7 and Blackberry media devices through the use of the Tapatalk app.

If you can't get enough Audi discussion at your desk, perhaps this will do the trick and help provide your fix while on the go. Get more information at Tapatalk's website linked below and find Fourtitude in the Automotive/Audi & Volkswagen section of the app.

* More Information - Tapatalk.com *


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Great to see this integrated George! I've been using it a while on another board (VWnavi.com) and really like it...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

OEMplus.com;bt1027 said:


> Great to see this integrated George! I've been using it a while on another board (VWnavi.com) and really like it...


Thanks Rich. We've had it on Vortex for a while and I'm pretty excited to have added it here as well.


----------

